# Dgram36's 1852 Lowe Olympic Duck Mod



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, I'm a new member to the site and have browsed around the last few weeks at your guys' builds. Very impressed with everyone's work and there's some great information here. Well I just got my first boat and its a fix 'er upper. Got an 1856 riveted lowe semi v jon. Go big or go home, right? Title says its a 52 but thats a typo. Well I knew it needed some work but when I really tore into the boat, I realized that it needed more. And then I figured since I have it all torn apart I might as well really make it mine and modify it how I want it. Here's what I started out with


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

The boat came with a side console, complete steering assembly/throttle, bilge pump, nav lights, battery, two 6 gallon gas tanks, spotlight, etc. Everything worked but definitely needed some TLC. The boat also came with a clean 1993 40hp Yamaha 2 stroke motor with electric start/power tilt/trim. So first thing first I built a motor stand and removed that bad boy, as well as all the controls. That really sucked to carry by myself!



Next thing was to remove all of the wood. And naturally that's when I started finding all the problems. I knew that the boat needed some transom repairs but it became a little more than expected when I removed the motor and the wood that was bolted on the back. Oh well, most of us have been in that boat at one time or another. Lol. Here's some pics if the corrosion on the transom.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

So that was discouraging but I'm committed to make this boat an awesome duck killing machine so I pressed on with tearing all the plywood and additional crap out of the boat. Now she looks like this...


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like a job! Yup, I am not a fan of dissimilar metals because of the corroded holes they leave behind. Aluminum fasteners, corrosionX and nylon bushings are your friend if you use stainless fasteners on aluminum. 
I like the boat, keep it up!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

So my plan of attack is as follows. First, I'm gonna take the suggestions of many other threads I have read and work on the trailer first. The trailer could use some TLC. It has some rust so I will remove the parts and put a grinder on it to remove as much rust as I can. Then ill replace all the hardware and paint it black with rustoleum. Ill replace the rollers, recarpet the bunks, replace the coupler and winch strap, rewire and replace the lights as well as add a spare tire as it did not come with one. 
Once the trailer is squared away I will pull out the side console and fill the hull with water and check for leaks. After all the leaks were identified, I'll remove the transom bracket and tray in the back. I want to have the transom welded as I know this is the best way to ensure that the job is done properly. I have a certified welder that just welds on the side coming over this weekend to give me an estimate. Depending on the price, I may have to find some other alternatives. I've considered just added a piece of aluminum to the outside of the entire transom and riveting it in place with some 5200 underneath it, as a cost effective alternative. Once I get this taken care of ill replace the transom wood with some non treated wood covered in resin. I think the transom is a 2x6 supported by a bracket. Not sure what type of wood I should go with and that brings me to my first question!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like a job! Yup, I am not a fan of dissimilar metals because of the corroded holes they leave behind. Aluminum fasteners, corrosionX and nylon bushings are your friend if you use stainless fasteners on aluminum.
> I like the boat, keep it up!


Thanks for the encouragement! It is gonna be one hell of a job but I think that with some sweat, blood and tears I can turn this boat into something special by opening day.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

So after the transom is squared away I will start modding to fit my needs. I plan removing the middle bench. I realize that this will have some structural consequences. I'm planning on having a rib welded in where the seat would have been. That's not going to replace the seat 100% but it will help. The bench has a livewell in it that drains through the bottom of the hull. I think this is a horrible idea, last thing I need is to crack this plastic in January and find myself up $h!t$ half frozen over creek. So I will have that patched as well. The bottom o the hull will get some glovitt for extra protection. I plan on using aluminum diamond plate as the floor. Ill cover that with a khaki bedliner, perhaps grizzly grip or the like. Ill also create a 1/2 inch plywood deck in the front that will hinge open from the top for decoy storage. That will extend from the bow to the first seat. Ill also open up the top of the first seat and create a gun box with a hinged top. Finally the boat will be painted in a homemade camo. I have seen some excellent examples of this on this site and others, and I'm excited to try it. It's not gonna be a pretty fishing boat like some of the great builds I've seen on here, it's gonna be a hard hunting boat! Of course later on down the road I will install a scissor blind with fast grass but that's months away. I'm open to any suggestions and please if you see me screwing something up let me know!!!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome rig! I love the other duck builds. As to the transom, I would use some combination of plywood rather than a 2x6. I would use cdx or bcx exterior ply, sealed with spar varnish. thats exactly what i did anyway! less chance that you will have cracking or warping than with a 2x6.

I will be following this really close, hopefully we get done around the same time!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Awesome rig! I love the other duck builds. As to the transom, I would use some combination of plywood rather than a 2x6. I would use cdx or bcx exterior ply, sealed with spar varnish. thats exactly what i did anyway! less chance that you will have cracking or warping than with a 2x6.
> 
> I will be following this really close, hopefully we get done around the same time!



Thanks! Yeah I've been dying to have my own duck rig. I hunted out of a canoe last year, soooo done with that. I've seen that people have used ply wood glued together and then sealed in other builds around the site. That sounds like a good plan, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 10, 2013)

No problem. Canoes are good for backwater spots, this rig will be good for whatever you can throw at it!


----------



## bigwave (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice platform, I have motor envy, hold on to that 3 cylinder 40........a true work horse, just take care of the lower unit and that thing will run forever. I look forward to your duck build.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Very nice platform, I have motor envy, hold on to that 3 cylinder 40........a true work horse, just take care of the lower unit and that thing will run forever. I look forward to your duck build.



Thanks! Yeah the PO said the motor was a beast and it has ran good for me so far. Ill be sure to have someone give the engine a once over before the season starts.


----------



## kfa4303 (Apr 10, 2013)

+1. Those 3-cylinder 40hp Yamis are worth their weight in gold down here in FL, especially if it's a short shaft, tiller model. Can't wait to see how the boat turns out.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 10, 2013)

kfa4303 said:


> +1. Those 3-cylinder 40hp Yamis are worth their weight in gold down here in FL, especially if it's a short shaft, tiller model. Can't wait to see how the boat turns out.



I personally prefer the tiller models myself. I considered doing a conversion on it, but they just want too much money for it ($250). It really opens up some room in the boat though. Maybe something I have to put it on my watch list on eBay...


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome rig man, love the size, lots of potential. Cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> Awesome rig man, love the size, lots of potential. Cant wait to see what you do with it!



Thanks man, sure hope I don't let you boys down!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 10, 2013)

You might let them down but you won't let me down! LOL slap some paint on Eric and fix the transom! Good enough to kill ducks! What kind of blind will you be building? Or will you at all?


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 10, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> Flat Bottom said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome rig man, love the size, lots of potential. Cant wait to see what you do with it!
> ...




you won't!, my build aint nothing special, some of these guys make me feel like a simpleton!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> You might let them down but you won't let me down! LOL slap some paint on Eric and fix the transom! Good enough to kill ducks! What kind of blind will you be building? Or will you at all?



That's what I'm saying, it's not gonna be a pretty one, but it will kill ducks. I'm gonna install a pop up scissor blind with fast grass. I like the hard sided blinds but they don't travel as well and unfortunately I will be hauling this almost an hour back and forth to the coast during duck season.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> dgram36 said:
> 
> 
> > Flat Bottom said:
> ...



I know there's some amazing work on here! I think what's going to be a challenge is my budget. I don't want to break the bank in this thing and I've already kind of splurged on the diamond plate floors.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 11, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> Pweisbrod said:
> 
> 
> > You might let them down but you won't let me down! LOL slap some paint on Eric and fix the transom! Good enough to kill ducks! What kind of blind will you be building? Or will you at all?
> ...




Word. I had a scissor blind last boat and I thought I would try a hard blind. I would love to hunt tidal waters!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Word. I had a scissor blind last boat and I thought I would try a hard blind. I would love to hunt tidal waters!



Tidal waters is all I really hunt here. I live in the Delaware River and hunt the jersey coast. It's fun but its different. In the morning you can have 7 feet of water underneath you and 8 hours later your beached! Forget about the decoys, seems like they're always either keeled over or floating away. It can be a challenging environment!!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well slow going today. Exposed the transom wood and its just as rotten as expected. Just need to remove the bracket underneath the wood and slide it out. Then ill use it as a template for the replacement.

Removed the center bench and side console as well. Progress is slow but it's still progress!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Lookin good. Keep picking away at it. On the note of decoys, do you use long lines? You could add extra weight to the keels of the decoys and use 20 or 30 lb weights on the mother line. Just a thought. 


Take your time with the boat and don't over think it. Keep it simple and open, and it will be more functional. 


How many dekes do you hunt? Are you a diver guy? I loves me some black and white ducks.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 14, 2013)

I hear ya on the money thing. Ide rather have my current boat than an expensive shiney new financed one.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Lookin good. Keep picking away at it. On the note of decoys, do you use long lines? You could add extra weight to the keels of the decoys and use 20 or 30 lb weights on the mother line. Just a thought.
> 
> Take your time with the boat and don't over think it. Keep it simple and open, and it will be more functional.
> 
> How many dekes do you hunt? Are you a diver guy? I loves me some black and white ducks.



I'm not a diver guy mainly because I've never had a bay worthy boat so maybe ill try that out this year. Thinking of repainting some of my old mallards, should do the trick. I've never gang rigged puddle duck decoys, just cause they look pretty funny in a line We use long rigs here which is helpful when the tide is coming in but doesn't help much when the tides going out. That's when all the moving and repositioning becomes a pain. Thanks for the advice. I'm thinking of scrapping the whole gun box idea and just removing both benches to get the most space possible. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 14, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> I hear ya on the money thing. Ide rather have my current boat than an expensive shiney new financed one.



Yeah I was looking at the new 1860 tracker grizzly at basspro the other day. Loved the boat, hated the $14,000 price tag they had slapped on it.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 14, 2013)

So after some elbow grease today, the transom wood is out! I had a welder take a look at the aluminum on the transom and be says the only way to fix it is to cut it out and weld another sheet of aluminum in. Gonna be too expensive for me to have done I think. Think I'm gonna clean it up really good and just rivet a sheet of 1/8 inch over the existing aluminum. Does anybody have any experience in doing this? Any alternative methods I should consider before doing this?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 14, 2013)

You're doing great. 

You could do that, just use a butt load of 3m 5200 in between the two. I'd also self etching prime, and then paint bot the cleaned up transom, and the new piece of alum before doing so. 

Well maybe I will take a road trip this year. I want to kill some sea ducks! LOL

I've seen video of some of the tidal puddle duck hunts, it looks amazing. 


For decoys, you can do shorter (40) foot long lines and put six decoys on or so, and use regular string and weight dekes to fill up and break up the marching line look. This is what I do for divers. The main reason is for ease of putting out and picking up, especially in sketchy weather. I plan on long lining all my dekes this year.


----------



## NLaudy (Apr 15, 2013)

You going to rivet the new metal to the outside or inside? Reason I ask is that when putting your wood back in for the transom you need to make sure there is enough room to wedge the wood in. If you rivet the metal inside you probably wont have the space for the wood. Also make sure you clean the rotting/pitted aluminum or it will just transfer to the new piece.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I was planning on riveting it from the outside, but I am pretty worried about the transference of the corrosion onto the new aluminum. I feel like the transoms so far gone that getting all the oxidation off would be impossible and I don't want to be in the same place 5 years from now.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 16, 2013)

I had the same issue with my transom,extreme corrosion. I used a product called marine-tex epoxy to fill all the holes. It was not that pretty but I dont think I will have any issues with leaking. I also re used my aluminum from one of the seats to cover up the epoxy....primed painted and its done. If I ever re-do my boat I will have the whole transom cut off and make a new one with all aluminum.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 17, 2013)

bigwave said:


> I had the same issue with my transom,extreme corrosion. I used a product called marine-tex epoxy to fill all the holes. It was not that pretty but I dont think I will have any issues with leaking. I also re used my aluminum from one of the seats to cover up the epoxy....primed painted and its done. If I ever re-do my boat I will have the whole transom cut off and make a new one with all aluminum.



Thanks Bigwave, I looked into Marine-Tex and I think this is gonna be the plan. I'm going to really clean the crap out of the transom and remove all of the corrosion that I can find. Then I'm going to fill the holes with the marine-tex and sand them flat when done. Then I will paint and prime. After that I will paint and prime a new piece of aluminum and rivet that over the old transom. I'm going to use a layer of 5200 in between as a barrier to keep water from seeping in between the two sheets and causing more problems. Then I will cut new transom wood and spar it to seal it. Is it good practice to 5200 between the transom wood and then transom? I'm assuming it would help keep the water out but it might make it real tough to replace it again.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 17, 2013)

I think what bassboy told you was very accurate....the only way to permanently fix the transom is to cut out the old and replace with new....that is the best option, however like you I did not want to spend that much money on this project. My fix is ok, but not the best. I know that it will cause corrosion in the future....at that point I will cut the entire transom off and have a new one replaced. I would not use 5200 on the new aluminum or the wood if you ever plan on taking it off.....it is a real biotch.....use 4200....it will release if you ever need to redo. If you seal the wood properly, that alone should keep all water from coming in.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 17, 2013)

bigwave said:


> I think what bassboy told you was very accurate....the only way to permanently fix the transom is to cut out the old and replace with new....that is the best option, however like you I did not want to spend that much money on this project. My fix is ok, but not the best. I know that it will cause corrosion in the future....at that point I will cut the entire transom off and have a new one replaced. I would not use 5200 on the new aluminum or the wood if you ever plan on taking it off.....it is a real biotch.....use 4200....it will release if you ever need to redo. If you seal the wood properly, that alone should keep all water from coming in.



In a perfect world, money wouldn't be an issue and I'd be towing my brand new gator trax 2070 to the river right now behind my 2013 ford raptor. I don't live in that world though If I could afford to chop the whole transom off and replace it I would, but for now my 4 month old eats her weigh in formula every day so looks like we'll be going with plan B.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 17, 2013)

I would 5200 everything in sight, and sell the rig and buy one without transom issues if its going to bother you that much. I doubt you're going to take this thing apart again before you sell it. It's just a duck boat! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> I would 5200 everything in sight, and sell the rig and buy one without transom issues if its going to bother you that much. I doubt you're going to take this thing apart again before you sell it. It's just a duck boat!
> 
> :mrgreen:



I'm not that worried about it!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 20, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> In a perfect world, money wouldn't be an issue and I'd be towing my brand new gator trax 2070 to the river right now behind my 2013 ford raptor. I don't live in that world though If I could afford to chop the whole transom off and replace it I would, but for now my 4 month old eats her weigh in formula every day so looks like we'll be going with plan B.




LOL I have an 11 month old and I hear that! 


Like I said, if you get as much corrosion off as you can, and self etching prime (rattle can) and paint (brush or rattle can) both the old transom and the new piece of alums before 5200 the rap out everything you can, then riveting it with zillions of rivets, you will be in great shape. (Personal opinion.) 

My entire budget for rebuilding my boat was 1200 dollars, because that's the surplus I had for the purchase price of this one vs the one I just sold. I am hoping to spend around 500 total on mine, but I keep having to buy new tools! Expensive. To be a great duck boat it just has to be structurally sound and functional. And camouflaged. Lol. Don't get over budget, and stay as far away from your credit cards as you can. Bury them in your back yard. You might even want to 5200 those to some aluminum, lol.


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys, ran into a snag with the trailer, can any of you help me out?
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30311


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, been a long time since I've updated this thread!! I'd like to report that I made a lot of progress, but I don't think that I can. I do feel, however, that I've done a lot of work so here it is. I finished the trailer completely. That took a long time and a little bit of money. Overall I am happy with the results. I removed both benches in the boat in preparation of installing the diamond plate floor. I used a section of the livewell lid as a patch that I riveted into the bottom of the boat with plenty of 5200 in between. Pleased with the repair and I think it will last a very very long time. As far as the transom goes, I decided that it wasn't in the cards to cut it off and have a new aluminum transom welded on. We are all in agreement that that would have been the best outcome. I have done what I hope is an adequate repair that will last for years to come. I re skinned the corroded transom with diamond plate aluminum that I had left over from the floors. I was very careful to remove the oxidation from the preexisting transom. After that was removed I filled the holes in with marine-tex epoxy. I then sanded that down and primed both the old and new transoms. Finally, I used a crapload of 3M 5200 in between the two pieces. I then cut a new piece of transom wood, using non pressure treated ply, which I then put four coats of spar urethane on. 




I will put the rest of the transom together tomorrow and then perform a leak check on the rest of the hull. I ordered 2 gallons of Parker Duck Boat Paint in Dead Grass and 4 rattle cans of cattail brown for the graphics. Borrowing my friends paint sprayer and then ill have to start praying for some rain free days, which haven't been very plentiful in the northeast. Thought I was going to grow gills for a little while there.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow! :shock: Great job! coming along nicely.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey gents, I reassembled the transom and the tray a few days ago. All in all I'm happy with the results of the transom. I didn't take any pics yet, because she's flipped over right now getting prepped for paint!! My Parkers came in yesterday and I'm very excited to keep pushing on. I have some advice to ask you seasoned tin captains. Im thinking of moving my console back to the rear seat. I know I will obviously need new steering and shifting cables, but it will really give me more open space which is what i want for the ducking. Do you think that moving my seat back will put too much weight in the rear of the boat when running? I have a 40 hp long shaft, 10 gal gas can, and battery all in the back of the boat. Me and my duck hunting buddy weigh 250 each. So that will be an extra 1/4 ton sitting 5 feet further back on the boat then before. I will be putting aluminum decking on the floor and a solid plywood deck up front so there will be weight distributed throughout the rig. Let me know what you think!


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321775#p321775 said:


> dgram36 » 09 Jul 2013, 18:31[/url]"]Hey gents, I reassembled the transom and the tray a few days ago. All in all I'm happy with the results of the transom. I didn't take any pics yet, because she's flipped over right now getting prepped for paint!! My Parkers came in yesterday and I'm very excited to keep pushing on. I have some advice to ask you seasoned tin captains. Im thinking of moving my console back to the rear seat. I know I will obviously need new steering and shifting cables, but it will really give me more open space which is what i want for the ducking. Do you think that moving my seat back will put too much weight in the rear of the boat when running? I have a 40 hp long shaft, 10 gal gas can, and battery all in the back of the boat. Me and my duck hunting buddy weigh 250 each. So that will be an extra 1/4 ton sitting 5 feet further back on the boat then before. I will be putting aluminum decking on the floor and a solid plywood deck up front so there will be weight distributed throughout the rig. Let me know what you think!



Should be alright. You can always put a hyrdofoil on the engine if you feel like its not sitting right in the water and having trouble bringing her on a plane. Boat looks great though and cant wait to see how to paint job turns out.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 9, 2013)

Consider shaving the console down horizontally. I have seen this done before, looks pretty practical.

Or get you some pods. 

There's a guy here in burnsville, MN that does em for 200 bucks :shock: 

I might have to get some when I repower my turd.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok thanks for the responses guys. PWeis, what would shaving the console do for me? I'd considered doing that anyway because when I install my scissor blind it will help keep it from hanging up. What else could it help me with?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 11, 2013)

It would give you more floor space is all, not much but some. If you have a blind on the boat the center walkway is the most valuable space,and it might free that up a bit.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 11, 2013)

O ok, I thought you meant to shave the height, your talking about shaving the side. Good idea ill have to look into that.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's what I ended up doing with the trailer.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks good. Was thinking about doing the same thing to mine. Did you use truck bed liner?


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 11, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> Looks good. Was thinking about doing the same thing to mine. Did you use truck bed liner?



To be honest the trailer was probably the hardest part of the build so far. It was in really rough shape. I used an angle grinder and wire wheel to get the entire frame down to bare metal and used rustoleum self etching primer and rustoleum black enamel rattle cans to to paint it. I replaced all the rollers, the winch, tongue, safety chains, bunks, wiring and lights. I also replaced the races and bearings, and repacked with grease. I had to make some modifications to the structure itself because it just wasn't sturdy enough to support the weight of the boat. I used four 8' 2x4s for the bunks and two 4' 2x4s for the guides. The bunks needed to be thicker because of the weight of the boat and motor. Overall I'm very pleased but it was a labor intensive process. Only cost me about $150 to do, which is better than buying a new one I guess. Bedliner is a good idea, wish I had thought of that...


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 12, 2013)

That thing is looking slick! 8) really nice work. Having new bearings makes you feel better, doesn't it?


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah the ones that were in there were completely smoked.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welp, today was paint day. Put down three coats with the sprayer and I'm pretty impressed with the Parker's. looks like some durable stuff.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 14, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## panFried (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks good dgram. I bought the same flavor of Parker's looks really good! With 3 sprays on the hull how much of the gallon do you have left for the inside?


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 15, 2013)

panFried said:


> Looks good dgram. I bought the same flavor of Parker's looks really good! With 3 sprays on the hull how much of the gallon do you have left for the inside?



The answer to that math problem is zero! Lol. I bought two gallons of paint so I still have one left for the inside and touch ups.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 15, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> That looks awesome!



Thanks man, trying to get up to your boats standards. Thinking of using your truck bed liner idea.


----------



## panFried (Jul 15, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> The answer to that math problem is zero! Lol. I bought two gallons of paint so I still have one left for the inside and touch ups.


Hmm... I'm getting nervous. I bought 1 gallon to cover a 1636 w/ 2 coats. I'm guessing its gonna be close.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 15, 2013)

panFried said:


> dgram36 said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to that math problem is zero! Lol. I bought two gallons of paint so I still have one left for the inside and touch ups.
> ...



To be honest with you, I didn't thin to the recommended amount and I had the sprayer turned up all the way for the entire session. I also had a lot of overspray so you might be ok. My first time using the sprayer so I definitely could have been more liberal with the paint.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 15, 2013)

Started camo on the rig today. Not sure about it, but it's growing on me. Not bad for $5 worth of poster board and a razor.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 15, 2013)

Great work. I did a three layer stencil on my last rig, never again. Lol


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks good. I like the stencil look. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Any more thought on moving the console?


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 16, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> Looks good. I like the stencil look. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Any more thought on moving the console?



Yeah I think I'm definitely moving it back. Have to order a new teleflex and some shifter cables soon.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 16, 2013)

Finished up the camo, added another layer and a few personal touches


----------



## panFried (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice! Really like the ducks!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 17, 2013)

looks good! =D> let's see it in the water


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> looks good! =D> let's see it in the water


I wish it were done! Got some work left to do though


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 24, 2013)

Finished up the foam and floors today.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 25, 2013)

I like that color.Was it hard gettin the boat ready for painting?The reason I ask is because my boat needs paint and Parkers is the paint I was going to use.Brown or gray.My boat is faided green now


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 25, 2013)

hotshotinn said:


> I like that color.Was it hard gettin the boat ready for painting?The reason I ask is because my boat needs paint and Parkers is the paint I was going to use.Brown or gray.My boat is faided green now



I basically went with the minimum on prepping. Some people strip the boat down to bare metal and then prime the whole boat and paint. I'm sure that produces an excellent result. But mines a duck boat so all I did was knock off any loose or flaking paint, sand existing paint, prime any bare metal, rub down with mineral spirits, then tack cloth right before spraying. Parker's is a good paint and coats very well. Seems like its also extremely durable once it completely dries. I'd recommend letting the boat sit for 10 days before doing anything with it though.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 25, 2013)

You're doing this the right way. You're gonna have one awesome boat, that floor is amazing. 


I come your way, were gonna kill some ducks in the salt.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> You're doing this the right way. You're gonna have one awesome boat, that floor is amazing.
> 
> 
> I come your way, were gonna kill some ducks in the salt.



Thanks man! Yeah I'm really happy with the deck. I keep going out and looking at it every 2 hours! Anyway, next up is the front deck and then electrical. Super excited to see the end result.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 26, 2013)

thats what I am looking for .minimum of prep =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 26, 2013)

i like this color





or maybe this color.




the lighter color wood be cooler in the sun.

wood one gallon be enough for a 16 footer?I should go to Wally Mart for some self etching primer and start in


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you going to be using a sprayer? or more of a roll/tip approach?


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 26, 2013)

hotshotinn said:


> i like this color
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Parker colors are they?


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 26, 2013)

colors are bay gray and sand tan :mrgreen:


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323736#p323736 said:


> FerrisBueller » 53 minutes ago[/url]"]Are you going to be using a sprayer? or more of a roll/tip approach?



was thinking of useing a sprayer.I dont have one myself butt my brother in law has them =D>


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 26, 2013)

I really like the sand tan color. The only reason why I went with dead grass is that I hunt the salt marshes and it is dead on. I used two gallons on just the hull of my boat. I wasn't exactly frugal with he sprayer though. Got a couple real thick coats on there.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 26, 2013)

WoW 2 gallons on there.I hope i can get buy with one of them [-o<


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 26, 2013)

hotshotinn said:


> WoW 2 gallons on there.I hope i can get buy with one of them [-o<



Set the sprayer on low and make the first coat thin.


----------



## panFried (Jul 27, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> hotshotinn said:
> 
> 
> > WoW 2 gallons on there.I hope i can get buy with one of them [-o<
> ...


I agree! I used 1/2 gallon with HVLP sprayer using 1.8 tip with 2 liberal coats from this newbie. I thought it covered the ultra white primer very well. BTW I used dead grass as well with 15% thinner mix as recommended.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 29, 2013)

We want more pics. I am starting my hard blind Saturday.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha your wish is my command. Framed the deck out today. Took a little inspiration from another site member and went to town with some 2" square tube.


----------



## meonline06 (Jul 31, 2013)

Your boat is looking good so far! I look forward to seeing more


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 1, 2013)

meonline06 said:


> Your boat is looking good so far! I look forward to seeing more



Thanks! I look forward to seeing more myself! Lol. Trying to balance the work, family and this tin has pushed the build out longer than expected. Still shooting for a September completion date.


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 11, 2013)

I installed a plywood deck sealed with spar and double coated with Parker's. Wired the lighting and bilge, installed a bow eye and repositioned the side console and throttle mount. I'm pretty excited about the progress. My friends coming over later to help me hang the motor. Now I'm just waiting on the teleflex steering and cables I ordered. Should be here within the week!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 12, 2013)

:shock: Looks awesome yo. Really great job. I need to get some pics of my blind up.


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 14, 2013)

Feeling pretty good right now. Just got my motor and steering installed. I have been looking all over for a deal on a teleflex steering system and I finally found one on Amazon.com. I found one that someone had apparently returned because it was the wrong size. It was listed as used-like new. List price was 127 and this one was marked down to $55! I took a chance on it and it really paid off. Got the package today and everything was practically new except for the box. What a score


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 14, 2013)

Yahoo! Way to go! Only 40 days until season starts!!


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 15, 2013)

Only two weeks till early goose season!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 15, 2013)

I know, I need to get my rear in gear. I just want to change plugs, up my idle speed a bit, and finish grassing this dumb blind! I got all my grass and camouflage netting now, just have to get to work.


----------



## bigwave (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice job on the front deck....looks real clean. =D>


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## dgram36 (Aug 16, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Very nice job on the front deck....looks real clean. =D>


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 17, 2013)

Maiden voyage tomorrow, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 18, 2013)

First trip out I had the controls rigged wrong, but I got them on the money now. Overall, very pleased. Took a video but not sure how to post it on here. Time to build a blind!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 18, 2013)

Great work! Glad it went okay. I just finished my blind. I have built scissor type and now Hard side, let me know if I can help in any way (from 1000 miles away LOL)


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Great work! Glad it went okay. I just finished my blind. I have built scissor type and now Hard side, let me know if I can help in any way (from 1000 miles away LOL)



Thanks man! I'm gonna do a scissor blind for sure. I have some ideas.


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a video of me running the boat
https://youtu.be/sgRirw99oCY


----------



## willsbarbour (Dec 3, 2013)

any birds on the boat yet?


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a few birds. We've had a few good trips and killed some geese as well. Seem to finally be moving now with the cold weather! Unfortunately my job keeps me from the water six days a week or there would be more blood!


----------



## willsbarbour (Dec 4, 2013)

hell yeah good looking green head. like the blind to. does having all that grass around the engine effect the exhaust?


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 5, 2013)

willsbarbour said:


> hell yeah good looking green head. like the blind to. does having all that grass around the engine effect the exhaust?


It's just a cover that I made and secured the grass to so I take it when I'm running.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey where is the boat? Great job on the blind and boat, I have been following your build and it is awesome to see the birds laying in the boat. =D> mission accomplished.


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 5, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Hey where is the boat? Great job on the blind and boat, I have been following your build and it is awesome to see the birds laying in the boat. =D> mission accomplished.


Thanks! I'm located in New Jersey on the Delaware River for now.


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 5, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Hey where is the boat?


Lol I just got that


----------



## bigwave (Dec 6, 2013)

:lol: :beer: :beer:


----------



## southhenry (Dec 11, 2013)

That is an awesome looking duck boat. How did you attach the diamond plate flooring to the ribs?


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 13, 2013)

southhenry said:


> That is an awesome looking duck boat. How did you attach the diamond plate flooring to the ribs?


Thanks, I used pop rivets to attach the floor directly to the ribs and the foam under the floor provides support between the ribs.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 17, 2013)

Man what a sick duck boat, great job. =D> =D>


----------



## dgram36 (Dec 17, 2013)

Gators5220 said:


> Man what a sick duck boat, great job. =D> =D>


Thanks!


----------

